# CBJ in KCBS



## mounkey (Apr 23, 2014)

Hey ya'll!

Does anyone know the process of how to apply to KCBS competitions after becoming a certified bbq judge? I'm looking to get CBJ certified but wasn't sure if there were open opportunities to judge  after you take the class or is it kind of a jam packed situation or impossible to be considered as a judge in a competition.

Appreciate any KCBS/CBJ comments.

Cheers!

Mounkey


----------



## cpl0313 (May 1, 2014)

The instructor of your KCBS judging class should of went over this. Basically you need to send emails to the contests that you'd like to judge. Let the contest coordinator know that you are a recently certified judge, give your KCBS number to the coordinator, and let him know this will be your whatever number competition that you've judged. There are limited slots for a new judge. Be patient and good luck.


----------

